
Ask HN: Challenges of remote software engineering during Covid-19? - akshayadinesh19
I&#x27;ve never been on a remote software engineering team and I&#x27;m about to start a job at a new company in a couple weeks, completely remotely thanks to COVID-19.<p>What are some challenges of remote software engineering that I should prepare for?
======
rasengan
I think working from home can sometimes increase distractions. Do what you can
to create a 'workspace' where you can stay focused and comfortable!

------
abinaya_rl
I think one of the most challenges are focusing on work considering all the
distractions like family, surroundings.

------
davismwfl
I've been working remote for a long time (both as a team member and as a
founder, exec or team lead), hopefully you are joining a team that has at
least done some remote work prior. The hardest time is when the team has never
worked remote and has the majority of people working in an office together and
you are solo or maybe 1 of just a couple of remote engineers. The danger there
is how much communication you miss out on in those cases, which leads to
resentment and struggles.

But some quick points, just my opinion here are things I'd recommend.

1\. Make sure you talk to the team daily, at least one or two people. Even if
it isn't necessarily about some specific work issue, just reach out to talk so
they feel your presence.

2\. Make sure you have defined work that you can accomplish in short
timeframes at first. This helps build trust with the team. They'll most likely
want that at first too, but in case they give you a task that might take 2
weeks, make sure you are daily giving updates even if they don't ask you to.
Updates can even be in the form of checking in code daily with good commit
messages. This is helpful because even if your direct manager or team knows
you are doing well, if the team dynamics change or your manager changes there
is demonstrable evidence you are productive.

3\. Setup a space for you to work at home. You need a defined workspace and
you need to make sure anyone who lives with you respects that when you are
there at your computer or whatever, you are working and not to be needlessly
interrupted. I really can't express how important this becomes. I have a wife
and 2 kids still in the house, I have a dedicated office and close my door
when I need to. This is for both the family and myself, that way they can
carry on with normal life and not worry about bothering me, but it also means
I don't feel distracted or interrupted all day long which can build
resentment. With the kids out of school right now cause of Covid-19 it
definitely can add to a bit of the chaos but having the defined space helps.

4\. Define reasonable work hours and do not keep working all the time. It is
so easy to fall into over working simply because you think of a solution at
8pm and are like damn let me just try it out etc. I still do that sometimes
but if I do I make sure I take that time back the next day or as soon as
possible. Keep a schedule. I like to do something in the morning outside the
house before I start working, just helps me get focused.

5\. Over communicate, if you think you are communicating well, you aren't
communicating enough. I personally have struggled at times with this myself,
even recently.

6\. Make sure you do some of the calls as video so that you get "face time"
and you are not just some random voice on the other end of a phone call.

I've posted other notes on remote work a few times recently on HN, you can
always check the prior posts because many people had good advice.

